# Ok so I was drooling over this saw...



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Local offer. Delta 10" contractors saw, 30" cast rip extension, Unifence, and an HJC Mobile Full Base. 

for $500 

Now I've only seen a couple photos, but from what I can see the top looks almost mirror like shiney. He says it was only lightly used and then his father gave him his Unisaw.

I've asked him for the model number so I have a better idea exactly what it is, but what do you think? 
Here's the craigslist listing with a couple photos:
http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/569847790.html

I would STILL have the hurdle of trying to convince my wife that I need to replace my current table saw .... THAT could be the sticking point 

**edit **
oh... my current saw is a Ryobi BTS15. So any Delta contractor saw is a pretty big step up. Just not sure on what he's asking for it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, reiki. Try this excuse. Small, cheap table saws are inaccurate and unsafe.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

curiousgeorge said:


> Hey, reiki. Try this excuse. Small, cheap table saws are inaccurate and unsafe.


That's the perfect excuse Reiki. Never pass up a good deal.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

He emailed me back about some questions. The table saw is model # 34-474. It's 110/220 single phase. I guess my question is really , "is this a really good deal?" 
I mean... comparing to what I could buy new with the same $500.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Reiki, I tried searching for that model and couldn't find anything on it. I'm not so sure about it being such a great deal. Check out grizzly.com and take a look at the model G0444 ($535 + $89 ship) or G0575 ($550 + $89 ship).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Delta 34-474 table saw made in 1998
But you can still get parts/parts manual/user guide etc. for it, if you need any..
http://www.mikestools.com/search.aspx?keyword=Delta+34-474


==========


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

yeah I think I'll hold off. I don't NEED a new table saw (yet) and I just found another use for $250 of the money I was going to use for tools. In 2001 I was in a horrible head on car accident. I was dead. Mercy Flight (the helicopter ambulance in this area) flew me to a trauma center and ... well... I'm here to tell the tale. They are moving from their old location to a new one near teh Buffalo (NY) airport. It's the old Flying Tigers building. As a fund raiser for the project I can donate $250 and they will engrave my name on a cedar tile to be placed with many others from folks who have also donated. 

Sometimes you just have a change of priorities and I think this one is worthy. 

The saw can wait.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Those were pretty darn good saws and they had good cast iron tops... I have the newer version and it's great... good cast iron but not ground as smooth as they used to be. I think it is a great deal. 

Reikimaster my son was a evac helicopter dispatcher up until a few months ago. Glad you did ok. He will be starting as a firefighter/emt in a week or so. 

Corey


----------

